# Anyone ever Smoke "Tator Tots"?!



## smokin - k

I'm going to smoke some burgers this Thursday and was thinking about adding a tray of tator tots to the smoker... Anyone ever do this and if so do you have any tips on this topic? I was thinking about smoking them for an hour or so and then finishing the little bastards in the oven... My mouth sprung a leak just thinking about it... Happy Smoking, Smokin - K


----------



## SmokinAl

Yes, french fries too!


----------



## smokin - k

I'm affraid that the tots may turn to mush in the smoker but not sure... Any tips? K


----------



## rp ribking

Put them in a Fatty?


----------



## alaskanbear

If its edible--smoke it LOLOL

RIch


----------



## roller

I put mine in a Fatty


----------



## meateater

Many times, toss some cheetos in as well.


----------



## biaviian

The Cheetos don't get stale from the smoke?  I guess maybe it depends on the environment.  I know they can get stale in the PA summer just from sitting out for 30 minutes (humidity).


----------



## meateater

Biaviian said:


> The Cheetos don't get stale from the smoke?  I guess maybe it depends on the environment.  I know they can get stale in the PA summer just from sitting out for 30 minutes (humidity).




I should have said cold smoke them, there awesome!


----------



## biaviian

I'll have to give them a try soon.  Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## desertlites

This reminds my of our buddy Ron P, hope your getting a chuckle Ron.


----------



## smokin - k

We'll tonights the night when I smoke the little bastards (totts) with 12 cheese filled burgers (wrapped in bacon). I'll upload the results once I'm happy... Happy Smoking, Smokin - K


----------



## meateater




----------



## jjwdiver

My Minnesota Peeps will know what I'm talking about - but I did a Smoked Tater-Tot hot dish once...and it was GOOD!


----------



## windshield king

jjwdiver said:


> My Minnesota Peeps will know what I'm talking about - but I did a Smoked Tater-Tot hot dish once...and it was GOOD!


----------



## smokin - k

Well I have to say smoking tots is brilliant... Some turned out a little dry but the texture and flavor was awesome. Thought it might be too smokey but not at all! Thanks for the assistance guys! See a few pics from the Cheese stuffed, bacon wrapped burgers I copied after seeing Nubyte's posting last week as well as the tot's in question... I always love getting ideas from you guys... Enjoy! Happy Smoking, Smokin - K


----------



## arnie

Oh no! Another idea for the to do list


----------



## fwismoker

Smoking tator tots just popped into my head so i used the search tool and found this..... oh yea a must do.  It's my bed time but if i had some in my freezer then the smoker would be fired up...lol

When i pick some up they're getting toasted at 300 plus.


----------

